# Titebond Molding and Trim Glue Review



## Ottacat

Very interesting, I didn't know this even existed. Thanks for the review.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks for the review. Good information to know, and I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## unclebenny

I also use it in those apps. Works great.


----------



## RichardHillius

Can anyone compare this to hot hide glue? I love how hide glue grabs parts but having to work with it and heat it up is a pain. I am wondering if this would be a good alternative.


----------



## cutworm

Nice. Can it be used outside? And do you know what the clamping time is? I sometimes use adhesive caulk but this might be better.
Steve


----------



## Purrmaster

Thank you for the review. I shall have to try this when I get the chance.


----------



## pashley

Specs can be found _here.


----------



## CartersWhittling

Thanks for the review. I also did not know this glue existed, but will now keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## gfadvm

I discovered this a few years ago and totally agree with your 5 star review. The no drip/runs is a huge plus as is the quick grab. But it will also fill small gaps and dries clear. The name seems to change from "No Drip" to "Trim and Molding glue".


----------



## 12strings

So why not use it for everything?


----------



## AaronK

i used this too, it's very useful and agree with the original review. i'm wondering if its dried strength is comparable to the regular stuff?


----------



## MontanaBob

I've got some trim work coming up soon,,,,will give it try…Thanks


----------



## MrTom

Its the glue for me. i have been using it for some time now and very happy with the results. The drying time is about an hour to remove clamps or straps but not sure of the complete drying time. 
I liked it so much I ordered a case from home depot. Its not for outside use so keep that in mind. 
Thanks for the review and my vote is for this glue.


----------



## donjohn24

Thanks for bringing this to my attention - I've purchased some and first use appears just as you describe.

Available in UK at Axminster and on Google.


----------



## CharlesA

Someone asked why not use this all the time. If you look at the physical properties section of this glue and Titebond original, Titebond original is about 20% stronger. This means that the wood fails in properly glued joints 68% of the time with Titebond original, and 7% of the time with this product. So, it sounds like a great product for particular applications, but Titebond original is best for standard wood joints.


----------



## Kabashu

I do a lot of interior trim work and had problems with scarf joints separating after aclimating to the house. Tried this Trim glue and was better but ended up switching to Loctite Gel (Crazy glue). No drips and a 10-15 second solid grab time. Still use M&T on occassions when I need more open time.


----------



## rance

Yes, this is a nice glue. And as Andy pointed out, its name changes. I started using it in my box making class so the glue would be plenty dry in time for the next operation. I would say it has a quicker drying time but havn't read the label. It was originally formulated for end-grain applications such as molding and picture frames. In these situations, you are gluing end-grain. Regular glues seem to wick into the pores too much and leave the actual joint surface a little dry.

As for the no-run aspect, I would say most glues run much much less if you spread them around as you are supposed to. As with ANY glue, I rub it into the joint to get good penetration. For this, I rub it on all the surfaces, then go back and apply it again as the first bit has wicked in a bit. And I'm pressing it into the wood, not just spreading it out. Ya gotta get a little messy sometimes.

There are many glues for many occasions. No such thing as one glue for everything.

Nice review btw.


----------

